# how to gender corys???



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i got 2 cory cats today (albino) and i treid to get a male and female.
of what i know the females have rounder bodies than the males, if that is how to gender em' i am pretty sure i got a male and female.

how do you gender corys? i am gonna be getting a few more, and i want a pair for future use


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Females are usually thicker and bigger than the male..............Oh and like in humans smarter.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

MaryPa said:


> Females..............Oh and like in humans smarter.


are you sure we aint as smart as you???lol

one cory is about 1/4''-3/8'' bigger than the other. i am gonna be getting more in about a week (the tank is still cycling, have to tanke it slow)


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

So to find out what is male and what is female you put a sinking wafer in the tank and the one that finds it first is the female.


LOL.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

so cute.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

garfieldnfish said:


> So to find out what is male and what is female you put a sinking wafer in the tank and the one that finds it first is the female.
> 
> 
> LOL.


hope this works...


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

just kidding!!!!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I wish there was some other way to tell. I have four cories but for the life of me I can't see a difference in them. I must have all the same genders........bummer. Little cory babies would probably melt me.


----------



## demon12214 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow I have the exact same problem!! I just got 2 albino corys, I asked for a boy and a girl but they said its hard to tell the difference. Ones .25 bigger then the other one would that be the female?


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

Females usually are thicker than males yes....oh and yes the same is true for catfish.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

1) Feed the Cory's brine shrimp with some high quality flakes for two weeks*.
View them from above.
The females' bellies will be rounded and males' bellies will be straight.

2) Feed the Cory's brine shrimp with some high quality flakes for two weeks*.
Do a 35% WC with water which will lower the tank water temperature from 78F to 74F.
When the fertilization is occurring you will observe the classic Corydoras TEE with the male clamping the barbells of the female.

*Feeding four times per day is appropriate.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well...you could spread their fins...


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

poke them. if they like it then there females. duh. jk!

yeah females are fat with eggs and males don't usually have eggs so they are usually skinnier.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

First, they have to be adults. Look at them from above. Males will be more slender than the females. Also, in most species, the ventral fins on the males are more pointed while the females have fan shaped ventrals. Still other species have differing colors and patters between males and females. These are just generalizations. Good luck.
Tony


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

garfieldnfish said:


> So to find out what is male and what is female you put a sinking wafer in the tank and the one that finds it first is the female.


Count on the female to be thinking about her stomach.


----------

